
Show HN: Send HTTP POSTs to Your Inbox – PostTo.Email - jermaustin1
https://postto.email/
======
jermaustin1
Midway to building a much larger project that I may never finish, I decided to
extract all of the simple stuff that I was implementing, strip the
complexities like authentication and query languages, etc.

So here is a simple, free, non-tracking, and hopefully _stable_ HTTP form
handler that emails you each time you get a new submission.

------
azhenley
I just tested this and it actually seems too easy. Is there a way to edit
previously made forms? How do I login to see form submissions?

What is next for this? Seems like a great tool.

~~~
jermaustin1
Currently form submissions are only emailed to you, I will store them in the
database if you tick the "Store Submissions" box, and in the near future you
will be able to browse submissions.

There is currently no way to edit a form, and I'm not sure if I will ever
build this, since it's all semantic, and you can always create a new form if
you want.

Roadmap:

\- Request links to form/submissions

\- Export submissions

\- Expose an API to query the submissions for a form (useful if you want to
add a comment system to your static blog/website)

\- Form Builder -- I know these are a dime a dozen, and I might just implement
one off the shelf so I don't have to reinvent the wheel.

